# OCD shoulder?



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

So I took Graham into the vet today for some right front leg limping. Vet did x-rays of both elbows and shoulders. No elbow dysplasia, but doc wanted to get a second opinion on Graham's right shoulder. He mentioned possible OCD, he doesn't think so, but he wanted to send the x-rays to a specialist to be sure. The other shoulder was fine. I am a nervous wreck. No one wants their baby to have to have surgery. My vet said he would get back to me when he hears from the specialist. Anyone have any experiences with OCD of the shoulder? If my guy has to go through surgery, whats it like? Thanks.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I really hope there is no OCD, and it' s great that your vet sent the xrays on to the specialist. Could it just be pano?


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, he did see evidence of pano although he saw a little something that could be possible OCD. He said that he is 98% sure that it is just pano, but he wanted to be sure so that is why he emailed the x-rays to the specialist. He told me to rest Graham and give him rimadyl until he hears back from the specialist. I am really worried. My vet did a really thorough exam on Graham's limbs and checked for everything. He put a lot of pressure on his right shoulder and extended it and Graham had no pain reaction. My vet told me that was a good sign because usually dogs with OCD react very painful. Keeping my fingers crossed everything checks out.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Bumping up. Anyone have any experience with osteochondrosis of the shoulder? Not sure if he has it yet, have not heard back from the vet yet. Just really worried.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I haven't seen shoulder OCD in a golden in years. But I have to say if is that and surgery is needed, it is a very successful surgery. We used to do them here...


----------



## CO_Dog_Lover (May 19, 2011)

I just picked up my 6 month old from the Orthopedic vet today (he had surgery). He has OCD in his right shoulder. Didn't know it at all.... didn't show up on xrays and the vet thought it would be his elbows since that is where he exhibited the pain at. Vet thinks he should make a full recovery, but I would definately suggest exploratory surgery to double check if you can afford it. (Our surgery cost $2800 to scope both elbows and the right shoulder, plus pills and labs).

~Debbie


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Best of luck, MidasMom!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My heart dog Tucker had OCD in the shoulder. He had the surgery and never had a lame day after. He went on to do lots of jumping and received his CDX and was in training for utility before his untimely death from kidney failure.

I recommend the surgery though the 6 weeks of rest after were a bit rough only because he was a very active boy. It was tough, but he was a trooper.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My heart dog, Sally, had a full brother who had shoulder OCD surgery,back in the dark ages(20 years ago). I t was never a problem.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It does seem to happen more to the boys than girls. I think because they grow faster and bigger.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks all, I really appreciate all your comments. I have not heard back from my vet yet. He is waiting to hear from the specialist and see what they say. I am praying for goods news. Although from what you guys are telling me the surgery seems to have a very good outcome and that is so good to hear. Graham's right shoulder seems to be the only concern, elbows are good and left shoulder is good. Can anyone tell me, is this for sure a genetic condition? I am feeling really guilty because when Graham was 4-5 months old while in puppy class he was stomped on by a cane corso pup, he was huge, and then Graham limped after wards on his right leg/shoulder. I took him to the vet the next day and they thought it was just a soft tissue injury so they suggested I rest him a couple weeks. The limp completely went away and never came back until last month. Could this early injury be related to his possible OCD in his right shoulder? I feel like a terrible mom. I should have protected him more. I am just so upset.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max's Mom*

Max's Mom

Let us know what the vet says-praying for Max and you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Could this early injury be related to his possible OCD in his right shoulder?


I hope a vet member chips in here, but from what I remember when our D was suspected of having OCD* it was either caused by an injury (he was running around outside) or hereditary. Or both. Basically a condition waiting for a trigger. 

You can't bubble wrap a dog. These things happen, and I don't think you should feel guilty about it. 

*we had multiple diagnoses from multiple vets - I'm so glad you aren't going through that chaos and have only one thing or two things to worry about.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope he's fine and it's just pano. Ike slid down our stairs as a tiny pup, he slipped right past me before I could pick him up. I was worried he'd hurt himself so I took him to the E Vet who said he was fine. Now though, I'm wondering if his right shoulder might have been injured. When he 'shakes hands', he will not raise his right paw very high at all, or hold it up for very long. His left is fine. He shows no sign of pain, just limited range of motion in that one movement. ? I've pointed this out to my Vet and she cannot see or feel a problem with the shoulder and since he's not in pain we're not pursuing it at this point.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've heard OCD can be from trauma, fast growth and/or genetics. As both my boys affected with OCD (one shoulder, one elbow) were both very high energy and adventurous I'm sure theirs was due to a combination of fast growth and trauma (jumping off all kinds of things they climbed on while exploring). None of their littermates or parents had this condition. Needless to say, I am very careful with Tag.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I consider it to have a genetic component(I knew a litter where at least 3+ boys in the litter had it... and were all raised by different owners in different environments). It is definitely exacerbated by overfeeding and letting a pup get too heavy. If one of my dogs had shoulder OCD, I wouldn't breed it... I'd put it in the same category as ED and HD. But as I said previously, it is a very good outcome with surgery.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you again, everyone. It definitely answers my questions. I have always kept Graham very lean and have never overfed him so that is good news. He is 11 months old and 61 lbs and very fit so at least I know his weight was not a contributor to his possible OCD shoulder. I still feel guilty if this was trauma related, but I guess it could have been a combo of everything. I know limping indicates pain, but he sure does not let this stop him. He still wants to go full tilt and he had no pain reaction when the vet was pushing on his shoulder and extending it and the doc was really working it. Is there more pain reaction in an OCD shoulder? Maybe it depends on the dog?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> He still wants to go full tilt and he had no pain reaction when the vet was pushing on his shoulder and extending it and the doc was really working it.


Is he limping more after these exams? That was something we experienced with Danny. He didn't always show consistent reactions when the vets would mess with his legs, but a few hours later he would be hobbling.

Please make sure you up the positive socialization with him at this time. Have a lot of people touch him on his legs (like stroking or petting) and giving him treats. Or just have strangers come up and fuss over him. 

Our Danny became fearful and shy of people because of all of the times he went to vets and had to have his legs pulled and pinched...


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

That's the weird thing, no, he is not limping more after exam or after getting up after a period of rest, or after increases exercise. The limp is pretty much the same all the time, no worse, no better. It is not an extreme limp, but its there for sure and in that same leg, no wandering limp from leg to leg. It really does not seem to bother him in the least. He runs around like a crazy man, it doesn't seem to limit his activity.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's kinda how Tuckers was. The limp was almost imperceptable, except to me. The local vet couldn't really see the limp, but the specialist that performed the surgery did. The local vet did do x-rays and saw the OCD on that.


----------



## CO_Dog_Lover (May 19, 2011)

MidasMom said:


> Thank you again, everyone. It definitely answers my questions. I have always kept Graham very lean and have never overfed him so that is good news. He is 11 months old and 61 lbs and very fit so at least I know his weight was not a contributor to his possible OCD shoulder. I still feel guilty if this was trauma related, but I guess it could have been a combo of everything. I know limping indicates pain, but he sure does not let this stop him. He still wants to go full tilt and he had no pain reaction when the vet was pushing on his shoulder and extending it and the doc was really working it. Is there more pain reaction in an OCD shoulder? Maybe it depends on the dog?


 
When both vets were working up my 6 month old, he had no pain reaction in the shoulder, just the elbows. 

Eeep... lol your 11 month old is smaller than my 6 month old. Chief is 66 pounds and will be 7 months old on the 14th. He's not overfed and you can still feel his ribs, he's just gonna be a very big stocky dog (one of the reasons my handler was so excited to be showing him).


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Graham showed no pain reaction with his elbows either. I should have my sister in law who is a vet tech at the vet I go to email me the x-rays so I can show them to you all. His left shoulder is perfectly smooth and round. The right one has a really, I mean really small, rounded dip in the one end of the ball, does that make any sense? The dip is what prompted my vet to email the films to the specialist. He told me that with OCD of the shoulder the dip is usually really pronounced and obvious where Graham's is very subtle and could be nothing. I couldn't tell ya anything since I have no experience in this type of thing. Co Dog Lover, what did your guys' x-rays look like?


----------



## CO_Dog_Lover (May 19, 2011)

MidasMom said:


> Co Dog Lover, what did your guys' x-rays look like?


The xrays looked normal, which is why we went to an Orthopedic specialist. Even after the xrays the specialist took it still looked normal. So we opted to laproscopically check it out because the surgeon felt that given his limp that the chances of him having ED was strong...didn't even think he had any issue with his shoulder. It wasn't until after he looked at the elbows that he scoped the shoulder. Here's a scanned picture of what he found...The lesion is the very last picture on the bottom. The grey is all the dead stuff.gap that's not supposed to be there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Graham*

Will be praying for Graham!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

CO_Dog_Lover said:


> The xrays looked normal, which is why we went to an Orthopedic specialist. Even after the xrays the specialist took it still looked normal. So we opted to laproscopically check it out because the surgeon felt that given his limp that the chances of him having ED was strong...didn't even think he had any issue with his shoulder. It wasn't until after he looked at the elbows that he scoped the shoulder. Here's a scanned picture of what he found...The lesion is the very last picture on the bottom. The grey is all the dead stuff.gap that's not supposed to be there.


Wow, those pics are neat, well, not neat that your boy had to go through surgery, but neat in the sense that I find that stuff fascinating. Thanks for all your info, I really do appreciate it. I have not heard back from my vet yet. He must not have heard from the specialist yet, he said it could take a few days to hear back. I am not sure what to do if it comes back normal and Grahams' limp remains. My vet mentioned resting Graham, no exercise or going crazy, leash walks only for a few weeks to see if the limp goes away. If it doesn't go away I guess we will reevaluate at that time. Yikes, if he is surgery bound I will have to take out a loan from the Bank of Mom and Dad. Keep you posted!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Hobbes, now almost 2 years old had double OCD surgery at 9 months old. He started limping at 4 months, and the vet kept having me rest him, and use Rimadryl. We finally got the referal to go to NC State and he had both shoulders done at once. The hard part is the recovery of no activity, it was almost 3 months before the poor boy was cleared. But he hasn't limped since, it is wonderful to see him keep up with the rest of the pack! Feel free to pm me with any questions, good luck!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

So I had a long talk with my vet this morning. He spoke with one specialist and he thought Graham's right shoulder looked suspicious for OCD, but he did not say 100%, yes, this is what it was. He said that Graham's physical exam did not match up with OCD, meaning he didn't react painful. My vet went over the x-rays with his partner as well, she breeds newfies and I guess she sees a lot of x-rays, and she said that she did not see OCD in Graham's shoulder. So, what the heck? My vet said he is going to email the x-rays to MSU as well to get another opinion and then after that he wants to have Graham in the office to do another physical exam and go from there. He still thinks that it may be pano and rest and rimadyl may do the trick, but if the limp persists than he may likely have OCD and need surgery. My vet is awesome I just hate waiting. I want my Graham all better, no limping. Waiting to hear from the other specialist...............


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dang, they are sure making you jump through hoops. It looks like OCD to me (however, I am not a vet, just a dog owner with two previous OCD issues). They chose to wait with Trip's trying to make him better with rest. When they finally removed the chip, it was HUGE! 

Call me strange, but I kept both pieces. Tucker's (shoulder) was flat and square, Trip's (elbow) looked like a gold nugget-only not gold, and not worth big bucks to anyone but me-it cost me about what a gold nugget that size would have cost :-(

I hope your boy doesn't have to wait much longer for relief.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Dang, they are sure making you jump through hoops. It looks like OCD to me (however, I am not a vet, just a dog owner with two previous OCD issues). They chose to wait with Trip's trying to make him better with rest. When they finally removed the chip, it was HUGE!
> 
> Call me strange, but I kept both pieces. Tucker's (shoulder) was flat and square, Trip's (elbow) looked like a gold nugget-only not gold, and not worth big bucks to anyone but me-it cost me about what a gold nugget that size would have cost :-(
> 
> I hope your boy doesn't have to wait much longer for relief.


Yeah, no kidding, definitely jumping through hoops for sure. My vet is very thorough and I guess he wants to be really sure it is OCD before Graham has to go through surgery which I get totally get. I think Graham's limp bothers me more than it bothers him. He sure doesn't let it bother him in the least. Back to hurrying up and waiting, ugh.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

On a side note, I hate to ask and if no one wants to share, I understand, but can I ask how much a surgery like this tends to run price wise? Graham just has the one shoulder affected, well, potentially, other shoulder is good and elbows are good. Just trying to prepare myself for the worst. Thanks.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Different areas of the country, will be different prices. I had two different doctors doing my dogs surgeries. Tuckers shoulder (in 1998) was $1500 and performed by a specialist. Trips in 2008 was $800 done by our regular vet, who is a very good at ortho surgeries.


----------



## CO_Dog_Lover (May 19, 2011)

MidasMom said:


> On a side note, I hate to ask and if no one wants to share, I understand, but can I ask how much a surgery like this tends to run price wise? Graham just has the one shoulder affected, well, potentially, other shoulder is good and elbows are good. Just trying to prepare myself for the worst. Thanks.


$2900 in Colorado Springs by an Orthopedic Specialist (tax rate of 7%), but my surgeon scoped the elbows first ($2400) and then the right shoulder (an extra $300), then the labs and medications that he is on for the next couple weeks.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks again everybody. Heard from my vet a couple hours ago and he spoke with the second specialist and he thought it was OCD too. My vet still wants me to come in on Tuesday to have another look at Graham and maybe take another x-ray, but I think he will probably be surgery bound. Cost: a whopping $2,600! Just applied for the Care Credit card so at least that will cover it. I am in tears that my baby has to have surgery, I feel so bad for him. I know the out come of the surgery looks good, but I don't like for him to go through any kind of pain, but what mom does? Hoping everything goes well. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aw, cheer up, of all the orthopedic stuff these pups can get, OCD is mild compared to some. Yes, the cost is steep, but you have a handle on that. Think of all the great one on one you will have with Graham while he is recovering. Even better, think of all the fun, PAIN FREE time he will have with the rest of his life!!! You'll get through this, though I will admit, I bawled like a baby when they took Tucker from me to have his surgery. He gave me that "look" as they were taking him out of the room. Broke my heart. So I guess, I'm not helping any. Sorry. Give a hug to Graham.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

So call me crazy, but I think I may go a more conservative route first before we do surgery. I kept thinking and thinking about things and I really want to exhaust all options before Graham goes to surgery. Both specialists who viewed Graham's films said the right shoulder looked suspicious, but neither came right out and said it was OCD 100%. One vet said she didn't see any OCD at all. So I talked with my vet and we are going to try the strict rest for 6-8 weeks meaning no going crazy, leash potty breaks, etc. Also my vet has a heat therapy laser. They use it for pain/discomfort and its supposed to promote healing. Works great from what I hear and heck, it sure can't hurt. Graham's limp is very slight, if it was severe I would not even try the whole rest thing, I would go for surgery right off. And after all this rest/restriction and laser therapy, if he still limps then off to the specialist we go. At least then I will have the peace of mind that I tried everything. Crazy?


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, so I have a REALLY stupid question. Is it at all possible for an OCD shoulder to go heal on its own without surgery? Graham has not officially been diagnosed, but x-ray looks suspicious. We are waiting a month with rest and we just started a cold laser therapy treatment last week and will be doing that once a week plus the rest and he is now on a glucosamine supplement too. I read some where on the internet that if OCD of the shoulder is mild, sometimes with rest it can resolve itself. Whether that is true, I have no idea, there is tons of stuff on the net. I am trying to do everything I can before we have to do surgery. I hate that cost is an issue, but it is. We can swing it, but $2,600 is a lot of cash even with a payment plan. Anyway, am i crazy, or has anyone heard of this OCD shoulder resolving itself?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have heard that it can be absorbed (?), but that wasn't the case with my two boys. If it's not going to go away, it's not, and I don't think you have anything to lose by waiting....as long as you are VERY strict about limiting Grahams' activities.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for responding. Yeah, that's what I read, something about being absorbed. Whether it will happen for Graham who knows. Like you said, if its not going to go away, it won't, but at least I know I tried everything. I have to say the cold laser therapy was wonderful! My sister in law is a LVT at the vet I go to and she is certified in doing the laser treatments so she gave Graham an extra long session. He LOVED it, darn near fell asleep, LOL! He had it done on Friday and has not limped at all, mind you I have him very restricted so I don't know how his limp would be if he was at full activity. Guess we will wait and see how things go. Thanks so much.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hobbes started limping at 4 months old, he went the rest route for 5 months until we did surgery. He'd get better, but it always came back, just wish I'd done the surgery earlier in his case. It was $2,400 for both shoulders, then meds....resting is the toughest thing on a young pup...Hobbes did so well with the surgery...I actually sent his brother to a friends, to help keep him quieter afterwards! He has not limped at all since (14 months ago).


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Hobbes started limping at 4 months old, he went the rest route for 5 months until we did surgery. He'd get better, but it always came back, just wish I'd done the surgery earlier in his case. It was $2,400 for both shoulders, then meds....resting is the toughest thing on a young pup...Hobbes did so well with the surgery...I actually sent his brother to a friends, to help keep him quieter afterwards! He has not limped at all since (14 months ago).


Thank you for your response as well. Yes, resting has definitely been difficult especially when my two year old golden, Midas, wants to play. Graham is on leash potty breaks and then back in the house. Poor guy. Graham will be a year old this week, he started limping about a month ago, he has a very mild limp. We are waiting a month or so and then reevaluating with more x-rays and such. If its worse or the same or he is still limping we will go to the specialist and most likely do the surgery. Good to hear you had such a wonderful outcome.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok, so a little update: Graham is not limping. We have been doing cold laser treatments once to two times a week for a few weeks now and I also started him on Glyco-flex. He is doing wonderful. Whether we are out of the woods yet, who knows, but things are going well so far. I have noticed that sometimes, in the morning, after a good nights sleep, he will limp slightly when getting up, but then is fine after like two steps. Its not every morning and sometimes it seems that it is his other leg he is limping on. Weird. Any thoughts?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad to hear it! I hope Graham continues to improve......


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Graham update: we just finished ten weeks of cold laser therapy and Graham has not limped at all for about six weeks now. He is back up to his full activity too, and still no limping. Had a recheck with my vet a week ago and he said that he would re x-ray him around 18 months to recheck. Since no one gave me a 100% OCD shoulder diagnosis, including two specialists, is it possible that he never had it? Or did it go away? I watch Graham like a hawk waiting for the limp to return, but it has not yet. Any ideas?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have heard that OCD can dissipate if the flap isn't too big. I'm hoping that is what is was for Graham. Though Tucker made it through the surgery without another issue, I hated having to go through it, he was such an active boy, it was tough keeping him still. 

I would say, with Graham, just don't go too crazy with his activities (jumping, excessive running, etc.) until he is at least two years old. Good job Graham! I am so glad he is doing better.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> I have heard that OCD can dissipate if the flap isn't too big. I'm hoping that is what is was for Graham. Though Tucker made it through the surgery without another issue, I hated having to go through it, he was such an active boy, it was tough keeping him still.
> 
> I would say, with Graham, just don't go too crazy with his activities (jumping, excessive running, etc.) until he is at least two years old. Good job Graham! I am so glad he is doing better.


Thanks so much. I am so glad he is doing better too. I was fully prepared for him to have the surgery and I still am if need be. I would say about 95% of Graham's exercise is off leash so he goes at his own speed and stops when he wants. My folks live 10 minutes from me and have 10 acres with two ponds all fenced. Its a little slice of dog heaven. Did your Tucker's limp ever go away like Graham's and then come back? I hate being paranoid, but I am just waiting for his limp to come back. My vet says that if his limp does not return then its a pretty good guess that he either never had OCD or it was so slight that the flap just reattached itself.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen dogs with shoulder OCD that didn't have surgery and became sound. And several dogs that had it bilaterally that had only 1 side operated on...


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have seen dogs with shoulder OCD that didn't have surgery and became sound. And several dogs that had it bilaterally that had only 1 side operated on...


Wow, thats neat to know. I swear, I learn something new every day here on the forum. My vet and two specialists said they only saw something slightly suspicious on Graham's right shoulder, left one looked good. Guess I was looking for a 100%, "yes" he had it , but I didn't get that definitive "yes". Thats why I opted for the rest and laser therapy. Worked so far. Hoping for a good outcome. I am wondering if his x-ray at 18 months will show anything.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

MidasMom said:


> Did your Tucker's limp ever go away like Graham's and then come back?


No, it never did, until after the surgery. I will say that is was so slight even our local vet could not see him limp. But, with your own dog, you can tell when they are off. The specialist, told my vet, and he, in turn told me; "If she says her dog is limping, take her word for it". That kinda made me feel good.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this thread when it was first posted.
Boomer had OCD shoulder surgery when he was younger, It was so long ago I don't remember how old he was, but it was before he was 2.

Our regular veterinarian missed it on the xrays because she was looking at his elbow; they sent the films out where the ortho saw some shoulder in the view and saw it right away. 

Maybe Graham's case is subtle enough that they can't see it so clearly and that it will resolve itself with the conservative treatment??

Boomer's was such that we were told it wouldn't resolve itself. We may have exacerbated it with the delay in diagnosis and the fact that my ex-bf and I were misguidedly taking Boomer swimming hoping it would limber up his joint, when after the diagnosis was established, found out any exercise aggravates it.

It was explained as tissue sloughing off in the joint space that needed to be cleaned out and the joint capsule scraped down so that new healthy tissue grows in smooth replacing the rough.

He did have the surgery which had a horrible recovery period of about 2 - 3 weeks bedrest and lots of pain, but then had a full recovery and a full active life.

The ortho surgeon DID tell us Boomer would have early arthritis in the operated joint and now at age 11 he does indeed. It's treated with Rimadyl, Tramadol, Adequan, and Arthrisoothe Gold supplementation, but it is there and it does limit his activity and cause him pain.

I hope you can avoid the early arthritis in the future, either by avoiding the surgery or whatever the cause is, or both. Hopefully whatever they are doing with the laser solves all your problems. Best wishes to you and Graham!!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

The limping saga continues. Graham started limping again last week. He has been completely sound, no limping, for three months now, but last week it started up again, same leg of course. To give a brief synopsis: Graham was limping beginning of summer. vet did x-rays, elbows, shoulders, elbows were good, right shoulder was suspicious for OCD, x-rays sent to two specialists who also said it was suspicious, but did not give 100% diagnosis. I opted for rest, laser therapy. A few weeks went by, no limping. Months went by, no limping. Now there is limping, not severe, but is there especially when jogging, he has that shortened stride. Ugh, I am so frustrated. My sister in law is a LVT and she mentioned that maybe it is pano. Graham is 16 months old. Is he too old for pano? And its always the same leg. Can shoulder OCD disappear for three months and then come back? This is so bizarre. He is going to the vet tomorrow to be re- xrayed to be reevaluated. Any one in the know have this type of thing happen?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So sorry to read this about Graham.....Hobbes has never limped since his double OCD surgery......very glad he had it done....but the recovery with 5 Goldens in the house was terrible! I hope you get good news from the xrays...thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> So sorry to read this about Graham.....Hobbes has never limped since his double OCD surgery......very glad he had it done....but the recovery with 5 Goldens in the house was terrible! I hope you get good news from the xrays...thoughts are with you guys!


Thank you so much for your kind words. I am just hoping for some kind of diagnosis tomorrow as so I can get my boy 100% again.


----------



## RileyTucker (Feb 20, 2012)

so how long after the surgery did your dogs stop limping?


----------

